# How soon are you able to walk around after natural birth?



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

With my first birth I had an epidural, so I had to stay in bed for a while after I gave birth. If you have a natural birth, should you take it easy and lie down for a while afterward, or can you get up and get moving immediately?


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

I was up and taking a shower about an hour later and out for a walk and groceries the next morning (about 15 hours laters).


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a very, very late epidural (as in I was pushing when they put it in), and it had worn off pretty much as soon as they stitched up my episiotomy (whole nother story there), and I actually hopped up out of bed when they brought in the wheel chair to wheel me down to my maternity floor room. I was seriously feeling like I could run a marathon at that point. Not sure why, but my body was so energized after pushing my son out, I really felt this huge rush of adrenalin.

By the time I got to my regular room, though, I was pretty dead on my feet. The first time I got up to go to the bathroom, I could barely walk, and pretty much for a week after, I couldn't stand up without intense pain and pressure. I had a third degree tear, so I really think that had a lot to do with it.

Not sure if this helps, but my birth was pretty much a natural birth with just a bit of an epi for literally just a few minutes. I really think it depends on how much damage has been done to your perinium and how long and hard you pushed for. I didn't push long, but I had some serious damage to my perinium, and it really wasn't happy with me standing until it was much more healed.


----------



## lillyfire (Jun 9, 2007)

My first was at a birth center and I was able to walk around physically shortly after, but I didn't have the energy. Labor had started in the morning and I just couldn't get myself to eat, so my last real meal was dinner. I had my son a bit after lunchtime. This time I'll definitely force the calories one way or another to avoid the low blood sugar. It was a couple of days before I really wanted to be up and walking around though. Even though I had a great birth, I still felt like I'd been hit by a train for a week or so. But it was perfect, I hope this one is as smooth!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i got up and peed on my own within a half hour of delivering. i was so back to normal so fast that people said "you don't look like you just had a baby at all."

for that and other reasons, i strongly recommend drug free birth if you can take the pain of transition, it's not bad! and the recovery is great!!


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

I had two natural births. After both I got up after the nurses left (I don't know, maybe 15 minutes later?) and took a shower, got a new nightie and took a walk around the ward.

I remember the ped that was coming to check my son couldn't believe I was the mom as he had never seen a mom walking around like that. I felt great after the birth.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

For me it takes awhile. Hours, sometime a day. I can walk to the bathroom but I might pass out. No way I could shower before 24 hours. I've been with plenty of women though who were up and about right away though. I had a friend who was cleaning her house the next morning. I thought she was nuts lol.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

I walked form the delivery room to my hospital room, while carrying the baby!







about 1/2 hour after I gave birth naturally. I would have gotten up sooner but the doctor wanted to check to see if I had an tearing and was waiting for the placenta to come out.
I also had a bowel movement a couple hours later. Sorry, but I'm mighty proud of that


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Um, right away? I had an epidural with my first and was paralyzed for a good hour or two afterward. I didn't feel like running a marathon after my natural births, but I was up and taking a shower and such.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I had a late epidural...I hit 10 cm while it was being administered. Just over twenty minutes later DS was born, so the only effect it had on me was a slightly numb right foot. I got stitched up from my episiotomy and shortly afterward tried to get up to pee...I was so swollen down there I couldn't, so I had to get cathed.

I remember feeling higher than a kite...from all of the endorphins flooding my system. It was awesome! I able to walk around easily the next day.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I had an epidural with my first, that completely deadened me for awhile, but thankfully it was turned down when I was pushing, and then with all the stuff that happened afterwards (delivering the placenta, stitching the small vaginal tears, nursing the baby), I was able to get up and walk by the time I was being moved from the delivery room to the maternity room. Then I walked into the bathroom after I got to the room, but a nurse stood in the room with me while I urinated, which made it much harder.

My second was a homebirth. I tore a fair amount and had to have about 10 stitches, so I was on my back for awhile with that and then nursing, but I was able to get up and go to the bathroom and to take a shower after that. I felt steadier on my feet, but I stayed in bed that night because of the tear. The next day I got up, got dressed and came downstairs. Everytime I had to go to the bathroom, I would go upstairs to my bedroom, because of the stitches made the whole bathroom thing a trick, and I had my peri bottle and other things there, so it was just easier to use the upstairs bathroom. I was told to stay in bed and keep my legs close together, but honestly, it didn't feel like a problem to go up and down stairs. I think mentally I should have stayed in bed another day, though.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
i got up and peed on my own within a half hour of delivering. i was so back to normal so fast that people said "you don't look like you just had a baby at all."









:

I took a nice long shower about an hour after DD was born. I climbed the steps to the bathroom with no problems at all. I felt good after my homebirth, tired but perfectly fine.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

No drugs with either and I was walked out of the hospital with both about 1.5 hours after they were born (and had gotten up earlier to pee and shower with both even after 2 days of labour!). Was out for the next day with both for a brief shopping trip (each time to pick up something for babe I was convinced I needed that second!














. Wouldn't say I was fast moving, but moving at your own pace is completely reasonable (just don't push it else you'll bleed heavier/longer).


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Within 15-20 minutes, although sooner was possible if I was willing to stop adoring my little one LOLOL

One of the biggest reasons I'll never do pain meds is because I refuse to be 'stuck' in bed. Drives me batty!


----------



## milkmamamerina (Sep 29, 2008)

I wasn't able to walk for at least an hour or so. In fact, I was so shaky I had trouble holding dd to my breast at first. Of course, she was over 10 lbs, so that might be part of it! Several hours later I had trouble making it to the bathroom due to nearly paralyzing back pain when I stood up...but aside from my mother, I am the only one I have heard of with that problem...I'm guessing it's a genetic thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillyfire* 
My first was at a birth center and I was able to walk around physically shortly after, but I didn't have the energy. Labor had started in the morning and I just couldn't get myself to eat, so my last real meal was dinner. I had my son a bit after lunchtime. This time I'll definitely force the calories one way or another to avoid the low blood sugar.

Good luck on that, lillyfire. I ate half a sandwich 7 hours before my last birth and I hadn't digested any of it by the time I hit transition...bye bye sandwich...if you know what I mean







Apparently all the blood is used elsewhere and none is left for digestion. Although, I've heard honey sticks are an easily absorbed source of energy for childbirth.


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

I had a 2.5 hour natural labor and she nursed off and on for about an hour before I got up and took a shower. I had no problem being up and moving around though unlike my highly medicalized first birth. I wasn't even strong enough to lift my first daughter for most of the first week.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

About half an hour or so both times so far.

-Angela


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I was taking a shower 30 minutes after DD1 was born, it was night so I went to bed after that. The next day I had no problems walking around. I was up and about immediately after DD2 was born, the next day I took a walk around the neighborhood with no soreness at all.


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

I was up and about as soon as I was done with the initial admiring the baby/breastfeeding session/placenta delivery. After my first birth, in which I'd been up all night and pushed for 4 hours, I was a little shaky. Second I felt fine, just really hollow which was disconcerting, and third I told my midwife "I've had sex that caused more damage down there." lol I tend to crash a bit later, getting shaky and tired, though, but a nap & snack sorts me back to rights and I am fully capable of taking myself to the bathroom, etc the whole time.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I had a 13-hour labor. I tore, but I got up to pee shortly after the birth. Don't remember how long it was. maybe an hour? I passed out on the toilet and the MW had to tweak my nipple to wake me up! Ow!

Because of the tear and some blood loss, I was really slow getting up and around. I didn't go downstairs in my house for like two weeks. My partner brought provisions upstairs and we had everything else we needed.

I did shuffle around a bit here and there, but no stairs or anything. I'm confident it would have been much worse and way more traumatic in the hospital. So glad to be at home and drug-free!

I've heard that getting up and being too active can contribute to Pelvic Organ Prolapse, so I really believe in taking it easy and enjoying the babymoon as much as possible after giving birth.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

i took a shower 10 or 15 minutes later, but didn't go for a long walk or anything.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I walked from the birth pool to the futon on the floor right away. I sat there and drank hot RRL tea and cooed over the baby and ate cinnamon rolls and tried to convince her to open her eyes and all that jazz for about 45 minutes, then I took a shower. I probably wouldn't have been so excited to shower except she started getting rid of her mec within 5 minutes of being born.









With ds, I walked from the birth pool through the house to the bed within five minutes of birth.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy* 
i took a shower 10 or 15 minutes later, but didn't go for a long walk or anything.

Yes, same here. After the shower, I ate and called family and started to nurse the baby. I really got the "new momma high" from natural childbirth.


----------



## snowmom5 (May 8, 2008)

I went to the bathroom to pee not long after. But generally I felt like my mid-section had been hit by a truck (I got the same feeling after my medicated births, once the meds wore off, which was pretty quickly). The hit-by-a-truck feeling I get usually lasts more than a few hours and I prefer to lay in bed, getting up for the bathroom and nursing only, that first day. I usually don't make it to the shower till the next day - just too tired (why is it that I never have a good sleep in the days leading up to delivery). I guess I'm one of the few who appreciates two days in the hospital for this reason - surprisingly, much more peace and quiet than my own house







and with far fewer demands on me.

The one aspect that, predictably, has gotten more difficult with each birth is the pain with nursing, or afterpains, as my mother used to call them. I had to stop nursing my most recent one (baby #5) in the middle of his first nursing session because the contractions were pretty darn painful - much like labor. It wasn't until later that I discovered percocet lol. Next time, if the birth is without meds again, I'll request a percocet the moment that baby is out, to prepare me for that first nursing (I can't take ibuprofen when I'm about to start coumadin, and the tylenol didn't touch this pain). The afterpains were that bad for about three days, gradually improving after that.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

once the placenta's out

you can walk before that but it's odd


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I could but for reasons unknown I was in a weird state of shock. I was shaky and very uncertain of anything. I did get out of the pool right after the placenta was delivered and got into bed but I had some help (my balance wasn't great). Later (after being stitched up) I got up and used the bathroom and then sat on the couch and ate some food while I held the baby.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

It was probably an hour and a half, not because I wanted to wait that long, but because everyone took their time.







I was stitched up, and waited until after baby wanted to nurse (not interested at first, too curious) and got a good amount of time nursing. I will also say after my c-section I was moving my legs before I hit the recovery room. I would have gotten up and walked had I thought it was an option.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Soon as the placenta came and I'd met with baby for a while, maybe 20 minutes after birth? I took a shower then was getting baby into the ring sling to walk to the other hospital room when they brought a wheelchair in, it seems I wasn't allowed to walk anywhere or carry my baby.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, I was able to go to the shower and bathroom with just a little leaning on people in the first day, and then able to go to the bathroom alone in the following days. But I really recommend not trying to get up and around too much even if you do feel like it. Your body needs to recover no matter how good a birth you had. Pelvic organ prolapse is not fun.


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

My first birth was pretty rough on me, and I had issues with passing out afterward, and although it was a drug-free birth, I stayed in bed for about 24 hours or so afterward because I was afraid I was going to pass out! My second birth was also drug-free but I was up in the shower about an hour later, maybe a little sooner, though I could have gotten up before then if I wasn't busy nursing my new little one! My second child was bigger and in an unideal position for birth and labor was twice as long, yet the recovery was so much easier all around.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I was up within a few minutes.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

15 minutes for me.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I was up 2 hours later.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
once the placenta's out

you can walk before that but it's odd









Isn't that the truth, I walked around a minute after DD2 was born but before the placenta came and it is an odd feeling.


----------



## texasnurse3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Most women are ready to get up and at least go to the bathroom about 1-2 hours after birth, and some are fine with taking showers at that time also. I work at a birthing center, and most of our moms leave 4-5 hours after birth. We tell them to take it easy and stay in bed for the first 24 hours and just focus on eating well, nursing, and resting. Some find that they need longer than this and others are up and about the next day. It really depends on how well you take care of yourself during pregnancy, how well you take care of yourself and are cared for by others during labor, how much you bled after birth, and how well you eat and drink after birth.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

With my first born in the hospital I was up and in the shower within a half hour of his birth and minutes after the placenta was out.

With my UC I was up squatting over a bowel trying to get the placenta out about a half hour after he was born. But I ended up having to walk to the toilet and pushed out the placenta there. Yes weird feeling.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

First one, it was probably an hour and a half or maybe 2 hours after the birth that the nurses helped me to the toilet. I had had stitches, so that's the thing that made me a bit wobbly.

Second one, placenta took about 30 minutes to come out, and then I probably rested in the bed for another 30 minutes to an hour. Then I went to the bathroom several times (had an urge to pee but couldn't pee yet) and I think I took a brief shower as well. I left the "birth house" about 5 hours after the birth, went home, and rested in the recliner the rest of the day. The next day, I was up doing diaper laundry and pretty much felt normal, except I couldn't do long walks. I think about a week after the birth, I tried to feed our dog that lives with the goats. It's a bit of a walk to the pasture where he is, and on the way back, I felt like my organs would fall out. So I had DH feed the dog for another week or two. Otherwise I was fine though. Just no long walks.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

About 30 minutes. I wanted to get up to pee earlier than that but the hospital wouldn't let me without having a nurse there to make sure I didn't pass out.


----------



## madsommer (Aug 22, 2008)

I am soooo excited after reading these posts!







:







: My first birth I had a very strong epidural and I couldn't move my legs for a really long time. I hated not being able to walk to the bathroom unassisted. This time I plan on having a natural birth (my first labor, even with the epi was so quick I figure it'll be even faster!) and I can't wait!


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I could not walk for about 36 hours. I had serious blood pressure issues where I felt like I was going to pass out whenever I stood up. When I did get up to go to the bathroom, I had to walk hunched over at the waist. It wasn't a leg issue or even a pain issue (I had no tearing our anything). My body just had trouble adjusting to the new change in circulation, apparently. You'll just need to listen to what your body tells you and adjust accordingly.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Similar situation here as Ms Elle.

18 hour back labor, 2nd (3rd?) degree tear, lost a lot of blood. Stitching up after took more than 30 minutes. Very low blood pressure. Totally dizzy. Couldn't stand for about a day. Had to be cath'd. Was up late the second day for urination? Or was it early in the third?


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I got up and walked to the bathroom as soon as they were done stitching me up, but I did feel a little shaky on my legs and the nurse walked with me. Then we collected our things and walked to the hospital room we were assigned, although t be honest I would have just as soon had a wheelchair at that point because I was all tuckered out.


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

After my birth, I was really weak and shaky, and SORE! So my midwives set up the birth stool and a bowl underneath and put it next to the bed, so I could pee in that the first night. Probably 12 hours later I was walking to the bathroom by myself, and in a day I was walking around the house.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

My labor was really long and it took a lot out of me. I had intense start and stop labor for nearly a week so I didn't sleep much. When it was the real thing, I labored at home for about 23 hours, the in the car for an hour and then at the hospital for 17. I pushed for 4 hours (I actually pushed through transition so it wasn't all "fully-dilated" pushing). After all that, it took me about 2 hours before I could get up to pee. I needed 2 nurses to help over to the toilet. My baby arrived at 7pm so I peed at 9pm and then fell back in bed until the following morning was I was up and out without a problem.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

With dd1, I didn't move around as much. I pretty much let the nurses tell me what to do - so was wheeled into the nursery to watch her first bath, then wheeled to my room where I hauled myself into bed. I think I could have walked, if I'd tried, I just didn't.

With dd2, we stayed in the delivery room for about an hour after she was born; it took her that long to get interested in nursing. So didn't attempt to walk, just stayed there with her 'til she had a good nursing session.







IMO that's the #1 goal after birth, is to get baby to breast and latched.

I believe I just walked to my room after that, no problems -- the nurse helped me clean up a bit in the bathroom, and then I settled back in bed with dd2 and snuggled/nursed. DH went and got me dinner because I went into labor during dinner time and hadn't eaten supper, but they were done by the time I was done nursing etc.

I was definitely much more mobile more quickly after dd2 than dd1; both were unmedicated births. But with dd1, I hadn't been able to sleep at all the night before she was born, and worked all day that day at work -- then locked myself out of the house on a cold October day and had to wait two hours for dh to get home (he was driving as fast as he could). Then back labor with a posterior baby, so I was really tired after her birth - much more so than after my quick labor with #2, after a day spent 'nesting' at home getting projects done and an early-evening delivery.

With both, I was definitely mobile and moving around easily the next day -- my only problem has been a very sore tailbone after both. I suspect that has to do with the near-upright (but still in a bed) delivery mode with both girls. If we have another, I'm going to tell them I will be delivering in a squat or on my hands and knees, either of which should I hope take that pressure off my tailbone.









I would say that length of labor and amount of food/water withholding during the labor have a lot to do with whether a mom is mobile afterwards, with a natural labor as well as a medicated one.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I had a hospital birth and apparently lost more blood than they would have liked (very heavy side of normal) so I stayed in bed until they stitched me up, we made a few phone calls and I had had a solid 30 or so minutes of baby cuddles. Then I got up, went to the bathroom, ate and then showered. They didn't want me to shower until I ate b/c they were worried I'd be a bit shaky (which I was). Overall it was about an hour until I got up (bathroom, move to chair)and 1.5-2 hours before I was walking/standing for any length of time (shower). After that though I was fine and walking like normal, I even took DD for a walk around the neighborhood a day or so after delivery.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I got up and out of the tub within 10 minutes of my births. The midwifes I used didn't like to deliver the placenta in the tub (one at the hospital and one at home) and I really didn't like the idea of hanging out in the tub anyway. I was up to pee within a few hours, showering and light walking soon followed. I'm not saying I ran marathons and I was sore but it was very doable.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

With my daughter I was up and walking around 30 minutes later at most. The next day I was doing my normal routine with her along of course.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I had pitocin but no pain meds. I had a fair amount of blood loss and a tear that needed to be stitched, and that took a while. By the time I was ready to get up and go to the bathroom, about an hour had passed, and while I was sitting on the toilet I realized I was about to faint. The nurse was ready to catch me, but it passed. I couldn't go the first time, so I went and got my peppermint oil and tried again. Then the nurses got me all set up with an ice pack and the hospital pads and got me down to the NICU, where my daughter was. I felt fine mentally but was still feeling a little woozy from the blood loss, so I let them wheel me down there. But I was able to stand up so that I could touch my daughter in the oxygen tent.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

I literally tore in half when I had DD. She was born 2:02 friday morning. By sunday afternoon I was still not 100%, but I was finally walking on my own. I actually lost so much blood that after I gave birth, I passed out for a good 15 minutes or something (at least I think that's what they told me) and of course they scared DP into thinking I was dying








Anyhow, she was a week old and people could tell she was "a new baby by the way momma walks". They were nice about it, just asking how old she was and saying they were amazing I was out bc I looked so uncomfortable. I was, but I needed things. (I even had one nice old lady come up to me and just whisper in my ear "You're leaking dear". She was nice and I was, which was why I was out - to get breast pads lol)

Anyhow, I wasn't walking by myself for two days. But I also tore in half and lost a lot of blood. So as long as that doesn't happen to you, I'm sure you'll be fine.
Good Luck! and CONGRATS ON THE BABE!!!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Right after the homebirth of ds I got up and peed, then took a shower. My midwife's asst stayed in the room with me just in case I got dizzy or something, but I was okay. My labor lasted 14 hours, I had a 1 1/2 degree tear, and some bleeding (had to be hit with pit to stop it); but I was pretty much okay. My mw didn't want to stitch the tear so she told me to stay in bed with my legs together for 2 weeks so it could heal properly (I could get up to potty, but wasn't supposed to go up and down the stairs in our house). It was nice just lying there with my new babe and my pp bleeding stopped in less than the two weeks from all the rest.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I took a shower about 20 minutes later, and was at the grocery store that afternoon (12 hours later?)


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
I took a shower about 20 minutes later, and was at the grocery store that afternoon (12 hours later?)

Wow, you are amazing!! 12 hours after birth I was still unable to take a shower without help lol Go You!!!


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

Right away! I walked from the pool to the bathroom to shower and get clean clothes on, then walked to the bed for the bottom exam. After they saw i had no tears etc I sat up in bed while they did the newborn exam. I was walking back and forth to bathroom, kitchen etc whenever needed. I did fall asleep for a few hours but got up to walk around and p every so often.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Um, 20 min or so







I think it took 15 or so min for placenta to arrive. Then the MW cleaned me up to check for tears. There was one small one that wouldn't stop bleeding, so she put in 2 little sutures. (She said it was so small that she normally wouldn't have sutured it, but since it was continuing to bleed, she felt the sutures were necessary.)

Maybe it was 30 min - then I walked to the bathroom to clean up some more & pee.

I stayed in bed after that because I was weak & my legs were shaky from lack of food all day (my fault - I'd had no appetite! It wasn't due to hospital deprivation.) I was fine though. Just great.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

About 15 minutes after birth, to move to a more comfortable location, and thereafter to go pee or bathe or get items I needed when there was no one else around to fetch them for me.







Other than that, though, I did spend my first days mostly in bed or in the recliner.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

WIth both of mine, I stood up within minutes of giving birth. my 2nd was born at home, and shortly after she was born I went from my basement where the birth pool was to the upstairs level. I went to shopping & to the chiropractor when she was one day old.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

If there has been no bleeding, I can get up right away.
The last 2 times I walked to the bathroom soon afterwards (the midwife followed me to make sure I would not faint or something), had a shower and continued breastfeeding the babies when I came back.
I just can't lie down comfortably being all bloody and sweaty, so I am lucky the babies had taken a quick break from breastfeeding and did not mind daddy holding them.

After my first and second babies however, I haemorrhaged and I could barely breath, let alone walk the first 24 hours.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

DD2 I was up about 1/2 hr. after?....dd2 nursed RIGHT away so I waited for her to be done.

DS I think about 20-30 mins. after....he had sticky (not true SD because he was only stuck for about 1-2 mins. and he was freed with a combo of mcroberts and corkscrew method) shoulders and was blue and not breathing well, so he just laid on me for a while till everything was ok.

Was out with both of them to the ped (law here) the same day.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

:


----------



## paulam (Jul 31, 2008)

I was able to walk around about an hour or two after giving birth. I just didn't have much energy to go too far. But I didn't walk around that much for the first couple of days.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I usually take a long hot shower within the hour of birthing and am up walking around then. I am usually out and about within 24 hours (or less).

I don't stay down very long. The longer I stay down after a birth the harder it is to get up and get going. So I get going early.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I was up doing things (to go pee, take a shower, get a snack, grab a diaper or change of clothes, etc) within hours. I went for a slow walk around the block 2 days later (( was pretty sore after birth of ds1) but it was great to be outside


----------



## Crystal Pegasus (Jan 24, 2008)

I had an epidural, but it was shut off towards the end, so it had worn off a fair bit by the time I gave birth. I still felt like my legs were heavy and not working right, but could walk, holding my husband's arm, about 15 minutes after the birth... maybe sooner, but that's when they had *finished* with me.







They took the baby off to the ICU a few minutes after birth (inhalation of fluid) so, just had a couple of stitches, then they suggested I go take a shower. Not too long after that i could walk around fine.

Our son was born in the early hours of the morning, then I was basically on my feet walking here and there pretty well non-stop ... back and forth between our room and ICU, being moved to another room, greeting visitors and showing them the baby etc... until bed time that night, after having been awake and labouring for the last couple of days. I seemed to have heaps of energy, not really tired or sore at all... well, a little, but nothing that stopped me being up and about.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

I've had two natural births and neither of them were "easy". After the first one I honestly had that "hit by a truck" feeling. Sure, I was up to get cleaned up relatively quickly, but then didn't get out of bed until the next day. I wasn't full comfortable for at least six weeks which was super hard at the time.

My second birth was a stillbirth at 25 weeks. That also hit me hard, and other than bathroom trips, I pretty much stayed in bed until the following morning. But I did recover much more quickly with this birth than with my full term one. Like w/i a day or two, I think.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

With my first it was an hour or so after I gave birth because I needed to have some stitches. Then I got up to go pee. It was a hospital birth so the nurses were surprised when I walked down the hall a couple hours after giving birth to get myself a glass of OJ. The nurse (in a nice way) told me that I could have asked her to get it for me. I told her I felt like walking. She gave me a big grin.

My second I went straight from the birthing pool to the bathroom. It was around 20 minutes after the birth.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

After my son his labor was 17hours from 1st contractions til his birth. I was up pretty soon after so much that i left the hospital AMA 6hours after his birth.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

About an hour & a half, I think? I probably could have moved sooner, but I didn't want to. Baby & I were perfectly content to just lay there and snuggle.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I already posted but I just remembered that the day after DS was born (mid July) was the very best week out of the whole year to pick wild wineberries in our area- these amazingly delicious raspberry-like berries. So I was crawling around this hill picking as many as I could while Dh stayed with the sleeping kids in the car, LOL. We did this like every day that week. People thought I was nuts, and they probably still do.









ETA: For some reason the thought that got me through the worst of my labor was picking berries in a sunny field...so maybe theres a connection, haha.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

I was up after about 30mins for a shower and a clothes change


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

within an hour i was up and got in the wheelchair to go upstairs with my first.

with my second, i had him and then got out of the tub at about 10 mins and went in the bedroom and waited there for a while then went to the bathroom, etc.

my third, i got the placenta out at about 10 mins then got up and went in the bedroom and sat down then went back to the bathroom and walked around finding her clothes, etc (i had towels together but not clothes other than them together..just not together with my birth stuff, i didnt think my labor would be so short and wanted to leave something to do in labor to not make myself go nuts timing, etc







)


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

I cannot imagine why on earth I would go to the grocery store the same day I gave birth!!! Oh man, if thats not the time to send a friend or neighbor out (or order delivery), what is? I think my first out-of-the-neighborhood outing was to buy nursing bras around 5 days later (was in desperate need of them!)

I could walk right away but was exhausted (labored 4PM to 4AM). I also needed stitches, and urination was EXTREMELY painful (I tried), had to have a catheter inserted just to drain my bladder, then have the stitches. LOL next time I am not going to drink SO much during labor! Anyway, I was definitely capable of getting up and around as soon as the stitches were done, but I didn't really want to. I just wanted to nurse my baby, and then I wanted to eat (I was very hungry!), and then I wanted to sleep and cuddle with my baby and my husband, and then that is pretty much all I wanted to do for a few days. Took some short little walks around, sure, but it was about 5 days before I was going around the neighborhood, and I have to say that was slow going for a while too.

I'd been active, working, exercising and eating really well up until the day before my birth, had a healthy pregnancy and my labor wasn't *that* bad (well, except for mild SD and the stitches!). I guess its different for everyone, like everything else.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been shoping the day of giving birth. But I am a strange one.

With my first, within 12 hours, I went to the book store to buy a book (hey, I wanted something to read).

With my second, within 12 hours, I went out to eat, to the doctors office (it was an "oops" HB).

With my third, within four hours, I went to a conference. (My strangest, I don't even remember why other than it had something to do with DH's work.)

With my fourth, within 12 hours, I went out to eat and walked the mall.

With my fifth, within 18 hours, I went out shopping and out to eat.

With my sixth, within 12 hours, I went to the grocery store and several other stores.

With my seventh, within 8 hours, I went shopping.

With my ninthe, within 12 hours, I took my daughter to dance, went out to eat, and shopped at the mall.

I just don't like to stay in bed after a birth, and get a sudden urge to get out and about and "do" something.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I went out the day after both births. I also ned to get out and do stuff or else I go stir crazy.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I took a trip to the bathroom shortly after giving birth both times (both natural births). Shortly being within 1-2 hours. I was shaky and weak, and was accompanied by a nurse or midwife. I would not have felt comfortable getting up on my own - I was pretty wiped out both times, and not steady on my feet.

I did not shower right after either birth. I would have been likely to fall and hurt myself.

I also have found that if I push myself with a lot of cleaning or walking around shortly after giving birth (first few weeks) that I end up exhausted and bleeding a lot more. So I know to listen to my body and spend most of my time just resting and nursing.

I had two long(ish), tough labors.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I remember being really curious about this before I had DD! When I had her (vaginal birth, no epi) I can't really say how soon I 'could' walk around, because I was hanging out on the bed for another hour or so waiting for the placenta to come out. After that I got up and had a shower... I will say, though, that it wasn't pleasant! I must have lost a fair amount of blood, and I was white as a sheet and very shaky. DH came into the big shower room with me and was a little worried I was going to faint; and he was holding the new baby, so what he would have done if I had I really don't know! After that I sat down again for a bit while family came to look at the baby, and then I walked out to the car so I could transfer to the birthing centre. I didn't do a lot of walking for a few days after that; it wasn't that I couldn't, but I was exhausted and felt pretty weak. Then I fainted a few weeks after the baby was born, after I'd been 'doing too much' (ie not lying flat on my back in bed).

I was a bit shocked, to be honest. I'd thought the idea of recuperating in bed for weeks after childbirth was tremendously Victorian, and that I should be sprightly and up and about within a day or two. I was wrong.







Next time I'm going to plan for a lovely long convalescence... with a ruffled bedjacket, if necessary!


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

With my first, I had a nap after the birth (it was an extremely long, hard labour). But with my second I was up within a few minutes of giving birth. My legs were a bit shaky, but there was no reason I couldn't get up and move to a more comfortable spot (he came really quickly - I wasn't where I wanted to be so I moved).


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I was pretty light-headed after my natural birth - lost a fair bit of blood. I could walk short distances but kept getting dizzy. It wasn't until about 12 hours after my birth that I could stand long enough to take a shower...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

While moms SHOULD take it easy after birth, that doesn't mean you can't walk around some! I think I got out of the birth tub about a half hour after birth (right after I birthed the placenta) and walked to my bed. A bit after that I took a shower. Do whatever feels ok to you.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophieslion* 
I was up after about 30mins for a shower and a clothes change

Same here.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I got up and walked to the bathroom a few hours after birth. Err, rather, I _hobbled_ to the bathroom.







I was very weak and tired because I had been laboring all day on very little sleep, had pushed for a long time, and my tailbone had broken so I was in tremendous pain from that. I did manage an old-lady shuffle though. I spent the next week in bed, only getting up to hobble to the bathroom. I couldn't stand up for a shower, I had to lay down in the tub.

It struck me as funny because I was in the same shape after my C-section, barely able to walk (once the meds wore off and they took out my cath, that is!), and I was expecting different after having a natural birth, sicne I had heard of women getting up and walking around like nothing happened! Boy was I wrong!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
With my first birth I had an epidural, so I had to stay in bed for a while after I gave birth. If you have a natural birth, should you take it easy and lie down for a while afterward, or can you get up and get moving immediately?

I was up almost as soon as the doctor finished stitching me up and left. I had to pee, lol, dh didn't think it was a good idea I didn't see the issue, I was fine.


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I have been shoping the day of giving birth. But I am a strange one.

well, lol, now that I think about it, I don't really like shopping under the best of circumstances, maybe that why its hard for me to imagine doing that first thing off the bat with my brand new baby.


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

I had to walk from the birth tub to the bed (OUCH and DREADFUL!). Then after getting stitched up, they made me (mean midwives) go to the bathroom. But I did tear and that's probably why it hurt so much!


----------



## misswerewolf (May 7, 2008)

Well...uh...I had a natural birth -- a waterbirth at home. I did not know I was in labor until transition hit (at which point I thought I was dying), so my labor+birth took about 2 hours (probably less) from awareness to delivery.

During the time directly before transition, I went out shopping, ate lunch at a restaurant, etc. etc. Man, was I clueless!

After the birth, I cooked dinner for everyone (self, partner, midwife & her assistant). It did not occur to me at that time to take it easy and rest.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

Within an hour after the birth (after the midwives cleaned up) I went to take a shower and use the bathroom. I was dizzy and lightheaded as though I had the flu, but otherwise fine. I had honestly expected to feel a lot worse after childbirth than I did.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

You can walk around pretty much as soon as you feel up to it. After I had my son a lactation consultant came in to try to breastfeed. I tried to walk a little after that, but had bad pains in my vagina. I had a bloodclot and had to have surgery for it, so I didn't do any walking until the next day, bright and early.


----------



## spu (Dec 6, 2002)

after I was stitched up and nursed my babe, I walked to the bathroom. The wanted me to pee before moving me to my pp room. It was probably about 45 min later. I could completely move around, just a bit lightheaded... but that's how I get when I'm excited - my bp drops and my breathing rate slows... so they wanted me up and about.

But truthfully, maybe because I had a 2nd degree tear, it took 2w before I could walk my normal 'fast' pace to the mailbox... maybe I was a bit of a wimp... but it was such a weird sensation and I didn't know if I would tear the stitches, etc...


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I stood up and walked to the bed as soon as I had toweled dd off. I felt fine just hungry and tired (it was really late). I kept walking and getting up trying to push the placenta out and the MW couldn't believe it and wanted me to go rest. I don't have stairs but walking was no problem... sitting was what was hard the first few days.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *misswerewolf* 
Well...uh...I had a natural birth -- a waterbirth at home. I did not know I was in labor until transition hit (at which point I thought I was dying), so my labor+birth took about 2 hours (probably less) from awareness to delivery.

During the time directly before transition, I went out shopping, ate lunch at a restaurant, etc. etc. Man, was I clueless!

After the birth, I cooked dinner for everyone (self, partner, midwife & her assistant). It did not occur to me at that time to take it easy and rest.










That's so funny. I knew I was in early labor but I still ate lunch at a restaurant, ran errands, picked up dinner, etc. too.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

It was probably about 15 minutes or so after my first baby, less than that after my second (btwn 5 & 10), but more than 24 hours after my twins b/c I had pph that time and couldn't walk w/o feeling like I was going to vomit/pass out, but that's not a typical thing (unless you have pph). It's good for you to get up and walk after the birth too - helps you get rid of blood clots and all.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

I walked to the bathroom maybe 20 min or so after the baby was born. I had one of those absorbant sheets between my legs, they wanted to have me urinate but I couldn't (because I probably had already peed myself), I was wheeled to the postpartum room, but I got up to use the bathroom pretty soon after, maybe an hour or so, changed my pad and "underwear," and yearned for a shower.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

I got up to pee about 20 mins after the birth (I had to be stitched a bit) and took a shower about an hour after. No drugs, natural birth.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

All of mine were born in early AM hours, so I hadn't slept yet (except for the 4 hour nap I took in the midst of my second birth). Even so, I was totally energized by the births, and able to do what I felt like. With my first (hospital birth), I was too absorbed with DS to go anywhere for the first 45 minutes or so, but I hopped right up and went to the bathroom as soon as I felt the urge, then got a nice, long shower when he fell asleep at about 2 hours PP.

With my second, I was in a birthing center, and I got up to use the bathroom about 10 minutes after DS arrived, then spent the next couple hours snuggling him with DH. Once they both fell asleep, though, I took a nice bath, made a bunch of phone calls and packed up our stuff so we could leave as soon as they woke up. The nurses thought I was a riot, be-bopping happily around the room while my husband slept.

With my third, I was home and birthed in a tub. The water was too cold for the baby, so I stood up within 2-3 minutes of his arrival and walked across the room to a couch. I wasn't shakey or anything after any of my births, just much more absorbed in looking at my baby than taking a stroll.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Immediately after, I couldn't move. My muscles had done all they could, to the point where I could not even unsquat to sit down. Reminded me exactly of running a marathon.

But a couple hours later, I was really tired but still able to walk around and move. I slept all day/all night (well not solidly... I did have a baby haha).

Then the next day I was able to go out and about. I think the first week PP was actually crazy busy...I visited my family, DH's family, the ped, the hospital, went grocery shopping....now that I think about it...I had this weird feeling like our home was a cave and I had to get out. I wonder if it was b/c labored for 3 solid days inside.


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

I was literally bouncing off the walls after my first was born. I was up and walking around before I delivered the placenta (I don't remember it feeling strange, but it was my first, so I didn't know what I was supposed to feel). My partner yelling "Tanya, come back here! You haven't delivered the placenta yet!" is something I'll never forget.







I ended up delivering the placenta on the bathroom floor, lol. Then I showered, dressed, and insisted we take the baby over and show her to some friends. I actually wanted to walk over (it was only 6 blocks) but my partners insisted on driving me. So I was over at my friend's within two hours of giving birth.

My second birth (twins) knocked me out. I lost a LOT of blood. It took a couple of days before I stopped feeling light-headed everytime I stood up. I was back to normal within four or five days, though.

I was an emotional wreck after my third birth, but could probably have done the same things I did after my first if I'd had the motivation.

I was up within five minutes of having Jesse and Davin, then drove my older twins to gymnastics the next afternoon. The reactions of the people at the gym when they found out I'd given birth 15 hours ago were amusing. I particularly loved the other mothers asking me when I'd gotten out of the hospital. Me (looking very confused): "Why would I have been in the hospital? I wasn't sick."

My births are relatively quick, though, and I've never torn, so I'm sure that plays a part in how fast I'm back on my feet.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I was able to walk around the house immediately, but ended up having to have a spinal block & manual placenta removal, so was in bed for maybe six hours after that.

The thing that surprised me on our first trip out of the house (seven days pp, normally a 10 minute walk to the local supermarket) was how sore my pelvic floor was! I could, and did, walk that far, but it hurt!


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I stayed in bed for a bit, holding my naked little baby and nursing for the first time, but I imagine I *could* have walked right after (although my legs were shaky). After I got stitches (I had two tears - one in my perineum, one horizontal one in my labia), I walked to the toilet (with the nurse, who showed me how to use the little water bottle for cleaning) and back to the bed. Honestly, I felt better walking around just then than I did in the next few days. If I hadn't had the tears and stitches, I would've felt good otherwise, though. I shuffled along for a couple of days, but by 3-4 days afterward, I could go on short walks, shopping, etc.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a natural birth in a hospital and was up and walking around (and showering) within an hour of giving birth. The nurses were didn't believe I had just had a baby lol.


----------

